# Lycaste aromatic? Weigh in please.



## Paphluvr (Aug 15, 2016)

I bought this plant many years ago as Lycaste aromatica but I have my doubts. The fragrance doesn't seem to be there (very faint) and when I compare it to the only Lycaste reference I have (Fowlie's "The Genus Lycaste") it doesn't seem to compare to the genotype. Can any of you Lycaste growers give me your opinion. I hope the photos are good enough for an ID.

Lycaste aromatics?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 15, 2016)

Do you have a picture showing the whole plant?


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 15, 2016)

gonewild said:


> Do you have a picture showing the whole plant?



No, but I can take one. What is it you want to see?


----------



## gonewild (Aug 15, 2016)

Growth habit.


----------



## Secundino (Aug 15, 2016)

Best reference would be oakeley's lycaste,ida and anguloa. 

At first look I'd say it is aromatica (how big is the flower?) because of the huge callus; the curved tip of the column suggests cochleata (is it a remontant flowerer?) I had both of them, they have many similarities. Scent can be strong as it can be absent.


----------



## Stone (Aug 16, 2016)

Probably cruenta. Does it have some red down in the flower?


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 16, 2016)

Secundino said:


> Best reference would be oakeley's lycaste,ida and anguloa.
> 
> At first look I'd say it is aromatica (how big is the flower?) because of the huge callus; the curved tip of the column suggests cochleata (is it a remontant flowerer?) I had both of them, they have many similarities. Scent can be strong as it can be absent.



Sorry, I'm not familiar with the word 'remontant' and can't find it in the dictionary. Can you give me a definition?

Found the definition online. No it doesn't bloom more than once/year but the blooms come somewhat sporadically when they do. Size of the flower is 9.6mm NS.


----------



## Paphluvr (Aug 16, 2016)

Stone said:


> Probably cruenta. Does it have some red down in the flower?



Yes, red dots deep in the throat. Is this diagnostic?


----------



## Stone (Aug 16, 2016)

Paphluvr said:


> Yes, red dots deep in the throat. Is this diagnostic?


Yes. It can be quite variable. Usually you can see a red blotch like this:

http://www.pbase.com/image/56442725


----------

